# CLL Trainer



## PixelWizard (Feb 6, 2015)

*CLL Trainer - BIG UPDATE (EG-1 + EG-2 + MORE ALGS)*

Hey everyone,

I'm just learning CLL and to train the algs as well as the recognition, I made a little CLL-Trainer.

*You can find it here: http://tobip.ch/clltrainer*

constructive criticism and any suggestions are very welcome. I'm still working on it 

*Some things I plan to implement:*

- Make the site Mobile-friendly
- More Information about the cases (but what?)
- Fix bugs (if there are some)
- Add new sets like EG-1 and EG-2
- _...if you whish something I could implement answer this thread_

Greetings
PixelWizard


----------



## Egide (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice and clean app. Is it possible to train them all at the same time and maybe different AUFs also?


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 6, 2015)

Egide said:


> Nice and clean app. Is it possible to train them all at the same time and maybe different AUFs also?



If you mean _"all the same time"_ as random set and random case, I just implemented that 10 minutes ago 
You can now choose _*Any Case*_ in the set-selection.

If I even implement AUF, I would put it as a option. Why do you think it's necessary? Does AUF influence recognition a lot?


----------



## Egide (Feb 6, 2015)

It's just in order to simulate what happens in a real solve , since after the First layer the cases aren't always as you have set the trainer (having that as an option could also be interesting).


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 6, 2015)

It's really difficult to implement that, but as a optional feature, there's a possibility that I give it a try.

However, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Egide (Feb 6, 2015)

you're welcome, it's very useful and pleasing to the eye  can the spacebar be used to navigate through the cases?


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 6, 2015)

Egide said:


> you're welcome, it's very useful and pleasing to the eye  can the spacebar be used to navigate through the cases?



Thanks , glad you like it!

If you click once on the _Get Random Case_ Button, you can continue by pressing space.

It would be cool if it would work directly. Its' an easy-to-implement feature, so I will build it in


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 6, 2015)

@AUF: Can't you just have a random number of 0, 1, 2 or 3 (times 90 degrees) when the picture is loading, rotating the picture by that much?


----------



## JK (Feb 6, 2015)

It's really nice though I have already known the full CLL. I would really appreciate it that you could make a page like this for TCLL+/-.


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 6, 2015)

Schmidt said:


> @AUF: Can't you just have a random number of 0, 1, 2 or 3 (times 90 degrees) when the picture is loading, rotating the picture by that much?



This would be something I could try out, thanks for the tip. I had in mind adding a y, y' or y2 according to random AUF at the end of the URL, but your solution seems cleaner.


----------



## Nilsibert (Feb 6, 2015)

This is really cool!
Would it be possible to change the algs to the once I prefer?


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 6, 2015)

Nilsibert said:


> This is really cool!
> Would it be possible to change the algs to the once I prefer?



No, there isn't a good way to make user-based algs. Aber ich ha plant be de infos no meh algs hinzuezfüege... so en alternativ-alg
Wenn wotsch chasch mer die algs per PN schicke und den machi das


----------



## PBCubing (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you so much! I love this program! Great job!


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 6, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> Thank you so much! I love this program! Great job!



Yeah, thank you too! I'm happy that you enjoy it


----------



## cfop01 (Feb 6, 2015)

it needs a timer


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 16, 2015)

*UPDATE*
---------------------------------------

- *Spacebar* for next Case is now supported
- By clicking the top Left gear you can now access the *settings*
- *AUF* is a new optional feature, which can be enabled in the settings
- The whole code is now on *Github* --> https://github.com/tobipch/CLL_Trainer

What should I implement next? I may be working on a small timer, to time the cases. Other recommandations?

Greetings PixelWizard


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 19, 2015)

*BIG UPDATE!!!*
---------------------------------------

- Added EG-1
- Added EG-2
- A bunch of more algs!
- Redesign of the Case-Info
- Overall improvements

Check it out HERE!

Which set should come next, which feature should I implement next? Feel free to answer 

Greetings PixelWizard


----------



## Diego Moraes (May 18, 2016)

PixelWizard said:


> *BIG UPDATE!!!*
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> - Added EG-1
> ...


Hey, i liked the app, can you add a timer for each case? ex: im practising CLL, any case option. i execute the case and the time is saved in session for that specific case. you get it? sorry for bad english! Skips!


----------



## Nacho (Sep 6, 2016)

PixelWizard said:


> *BIG UPDATE!!!*
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> - Added EG-1
> ...


Hi, im New here. I really dont know how to use It. Should I imagine that my 2x2 cube is like the image? Or i have to scramble It my self to set the case? Do i have to invertir one of the algs that appear in the info to get the exact case? If yes, what colour should I face to me and what colour should i put in the up face? Any help ? How does It really work the trainning part?


----------



## ItalianCuberLeo (Oct 14, 2016)

Really great timer! Some sets that I'm interested in are OELLCP and OLLCP. Another idea is to implement even the basics OLL and PLL


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

this is great!


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Oct 15, 2016)

ItalianCuberLeo said:


> Really great timer! Some sets that I'm interested in are OELLCP and OLLCP. Another idea is to implement even the basics OLL and PLL


Yeah, would be great if you could make a similar app for 3*3 algs.


----------



## Isaac VM (Oct 17, 2016)

Just discovered your CLL trainer, it's very good and I like the interface a lot. This will motivate me to learn CLL

Since I am a Roux cuber I would love to see a CMLL set.

Also the timegraph page is great!


----------



## [GD] Frostbyte (Jun 9, 2018)

Can you show the CLL Scramble?


----------

